# Paperclay dolls



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice job! She turned out great, although she can't speak for herself lol!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I like her, she looks really helpless.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That looks really good and creepy. I've heard that the paperclay is awesome to work with... guess I may have to pick some up and play with it seeing how good your dolly turned out!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

you painted her with acrylics? how do you keep the brush strokes from showing?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

yea im super happy with the paperclay so far. as for brush stroke, i used a really small brush. with just a little paint at a time. 
s!
thanks guy


----------



## imjustacreepygirl (Jul 1, 2010)

I rework dolls with paper clay and i keep from having paint strokes by covering hair with plastic bag and tape over eyes and spray paint...gives u a very nice and smooth base, then paint in details with acrylics..


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thats a great idea!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a great idea imjustacreepygirl!!!!

Ladyalthea, how do you get the mouth smooth? Does fine sandpaper work best? Thanks!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

well i wound up just using my finger and a little water. it worked ok. i like the idea of the hairspray before you paint though and iwll try that on the next one i think...


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Hairspray? Please explain that technique to me. Thanks!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

earlier in the thread someone suggested spray ing the doll face, after paperclay, with hairspray to smooth out any brush strokes.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Really creepy!


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

I got some paper clay here going to try my hand at making a witch doll over cloth today and see what happens


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love your doll, the texture is so smooth.


----------

